# Not my dog, but a very cool photo of a dog in the snow



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)




----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh sweetheart  Someone needs to get you some winter tires or chains, lol.

How cool would it be to have ski attachments?? :becky:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I LOVE people who go above and beyond for their pups!
Thanks for posting, does the heart good!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Oh sweetheart  Someone needs to get you some winter tires or chains, lol.


I was thinking maybe skis would work best in that situation...


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I was thinking maybe skis would work best in that situation...


Haha, as you were responding I was editing


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I was thinking maybe skis would work best in that situation...



Maybe sled runners?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm gonna need one of these for Emma soon :frown:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DaneMama said:


> I'm gonna need one of these for Emma soon :frown:


Sorry to hear that. If you need any info, we've done all the research on the best ones. There are a ton of them being made and some are much better engineered then others. If you get the right engineering, it is a WHOLE lot easier for the dog to move and for you to get them harnessed into it.


----------

